# Test your pooch test skills [Please, thank you]



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok heres several of my does. Tell me what you think pregnant or not?

Gypsy due 3-15-09 or 4-15-09. This will be the fourth time shes had babies.



















Lilly is a first timer. She would be due 4-15-09





































Jasmine is a first timer and due 4-15-09



















Butterfly -I think this one is easy lol. First timer Due 4-15-09


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gypsy - yes
Lill\y - no
Jasmine - no
Butterfly - yes


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Gypsy - yes
> Lill\y - no
> Jasmine - no
> Butterfly - yes


Last three were in with a borrowed buck. Because mine wasnt breeding all the does. Sounds like he did worse then my buck. He was with them for two months!! Jasmine scared him lol. And I saw Lilly in heat with him, and she was riding him. Thought for sure she was bred because of how umm "excited" she acted about him. Guess she scared him to.

Do you think Gypsy is due 3-15 or 4-15? Any guess?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Diddo what Stacey said. And i'm going to say Gypsy is due in April.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gypsy looks to be due sooner like the april date -- but who really knows, they like to fool yah :wink: 

The other girls COULD be pregnant -- I'm not the best at this. But for now I stick with what I said 

Obviously we were wrong about your other doe LOL


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Gypsy looks to be due sooner like the april date -- but who really knows, they like to fool yah :wink:
> 
> The other girls COULD be pregnant -- I'm not the best at this. But for now I stick with what I said
> 
> Obviously we were wrong about your other doe LOL


I appreciate the trying to know. I know its not 100%. Its fun to guess though I think. I thought just Jasmine wasnt pregnant, but Im really bad at it. Well shall see in time. Ill also post if they start to develop an udder. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing in Lilly's favor right now is the sign of an udder filling -- so she could be pregnant - I missed that photo when I was scrolling. So I change my ruling on her to a good possibility


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> The only thing in Lilly's favor right now is the sign of an udder filling -- so she could be pregnant - I missed that photo when I was scrolling. So I change my ruling on her to a good possibility


Time will tell... I hate waiting.

I was pretty sure Jasmine wouldnt get bred. It was so sad. She was twice his size and he was hornless, and she has horns. The lady told me before she brought him over he was a full sized la mancha. Turns on he was a year old and a slow grower. Im hoping he bred Lilly because i want one those little ears!! Shes the only La mancha I bred this year that I think might have taken. Took pics of my other La mancha that I dont think took but they didnt turn out very well. She was bred to my buck though... or supposed to have been.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You can always do a pregnancy test through biotracking.com 7.50 per test plus the 5 or so dollar shipping!

I am sending more in tomorrow and some next week


----------

